# freshwater to saltwater boat



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

What is the determinimg factor betweel a freshwater boat and a saltwater boat? are there parts on a freshwater boat that will corrode very quickly in saltwater? reason i ask is because i know ofsomeone that is selling an aluminum "bass" boat that looks like it would make a good flounder rig, it basically looks like a glorified jon boat.but i dont want to buy it if it wont last in saltwater. i honestly dont know the difference between the 2 types of boats. so im hoping you guys can explain all the differences to me so i dont make an expensive mistake. thanks -Matt


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The big differences are the sacraficial anodes on a saltwater boat. Most boats made, bought, and sold in this area whether they are bass boats or other boats do have the sacrificial anodes because of the amount of saltwater in the area.

"Any time you have two different metals that are physically or electrically connected and immersed in seawater, they become a battery. Some amount of current flows between the two metals. The electrons that make up that current are supplied by one of the metals giving up bits of itself-in the form of metal ions-to the seawater. This is called galvanic corrosion and, left unchecked, it quickly destroys underwater metals. 

The most common casualty of galvanic corrosion is a bronze or aluminum propeller on a stainless steel shaft, but metal struts, rudders, rudder fittings, outboards, and stern drives are also at risk. The way we counteract galvanic corrosion is to add a third metal into the circuit, one that is quicker than the other two to give up its electrons. This piece of metal is called a sacrificial anode, and most often it is zinc. In fact, most boaters refer to sacrificial anodes simply as zincs. "

The other is usually a freshwater only boat will come on a painted steel trailer that will simply not hold up in the salt environment for a good length of time. But again, around here it's mostly galvinized or aluminum trailers.

Other than that, nothing is different.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

so basically the actual boats are deisgned the same? and the wear items are the engine parts? where are the sacrificial anodes located? i have only seen pictures of this boat and trailer. the trailer looks galvanized but he says theres some rust on the frame but its solid. if its galvanized can it still rust? or does that pretty much mean its steel. i am new to boats so please bear with me. will the engine last in saltwater are they all pretty much the same besides the prop and anodes? what sould i look for when going to look at it that will be a major red flad to not buy it?


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Be sure to check your hardware (screws,bolts etc) to make sure they are stainless steel. Many freshwater boats cut corners on hardware.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The anodes will be on the motor. Many times the trim tab is the anode. Or there may be other anodes on the motor. They will be the parts on the motor that look more corroded and white in color usually.



















The motor internals will not be of concern to you as far as fresh vs. saltwater. If the trailer has surface rust on it, that's normal for an older galvinized trailer. I have never owned an aluminum boat, so I can't help you there.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

ok thanks a lot for your help guys. so now i guess my deterniming factor is whether the trailer is galvanized or not.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

One other thing you might want to consider is the trailer the boat is own. Most freshwater boats are on steel (iron) trailers, the suspension springs and shackles are the first to go then the framework.

Salt water boats are usually on galvanized or aluminum trailers.


----------



## MirrOman (Dec 25, 2007)

Another thing to consider with aluminum boats, wash it off after using it. I fish out of an 18 ft tracker, with a galvanized trailer. After every use, I flush the engine, and wash off the whole boat and trailer. In addition to the zinc anodes on the motor, you may have additional ones on the mount. My 60 hp evinrude has 4 total, 3 of which I can get to very easily, the other sits in my shaft covered in oil. Hope this helps.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> the trailer looks galvanized but he says theres some rust on the frame but its solid. if its galvanized can it still rust?




Oh yes they can and do rust. A box or rectangular tube trailer frame while being very strong is one of the worst for saltwater. The reason is because you can't flush the inside of the tubing.



I would also suggest that you post on this site. http://www.aluminumalloyboats.com/ 



These guy's are dedicated to alum boats and there are some really nice ones out there.



Be specific on the make / model / year of the boat you are interested in. 



This is a anode on a Pacific or Black lab alum hull.


----------



## matthewy8 (Feb 5, 2008)

thanks for the help guys. i love this forum, ive learned so much from it. well, itseems like the guy sold it today. i called him and he said he had a guy comming to look at it and if he didnt get it he would call me, and he never called. sooo....? either its sold or he dont care much about getting it sold.


----------

